# 45 degree cuts on box lid



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I searched for the thread but could not find it.

I believe there was a thread about putting a 40 to 45 degree cut on the back bottom edge of the box lid and the top side of the back end of the box so that when you open the box the hinge is stopped when the two angles meet leaving the box lid open........... anyone remember or know?

I hope so because the question is where does the placement of the hinges need to be so that when the lid is open it has a built in stop created by the two angles

Thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Marco said:


> I searched for the thread but could not find it.
> 
> I believe there was a thread about putting a 40 to 45 degree cut on the back bottom edge of the box lid and the top side of the back end of the box so that when you open the box the hinge is stopped when the two angles meet leaving the box lid open........... anyone remember or know?
> 
> ...


Jim, I don't know who's thread you refer to, but this is how I do it, choose a suitable "V" bit and keeping the lid and box together, pass the assembly over the bit with the point centred on the joint. Making a simple jig, which can be as long as you like to accommodate several spacings, makes drilling the holes for the barrel hinges an easy task.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Harry for the reply and how to with barrel hinge... looks like the hinge is centered in the groove?

If one uses a standard hinge like this 2021276 do you center the hinge pin in the groove? Yes?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Marco said:


> Thanks Harry for the reply and how to with barrel hinge... looks like the hinge is centered in the groove?
> 
> If one uses a standard hinge like this 2021276 do you center the hinge pin in the groove? Yes?


If you aren't going to use barrel hinges, then I would suggest that you use one of these, which opens a little over 90 degrees and so the lid stays up. Whilst the standard hinges can be used, they're tricky to fit.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

If you use the birbed hinges you must make the grove right at the center of the hindge. I do this by first drawing a line. Then I cut the hole for the hindge. After hole has been made I cut the grove. I make shure that the grove is high on the inside side of the box. Then I recut the hole so the hindge just sinks below the high side of the grove. I hope this helps. My wife says you know what you are saying but no one else dose.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks guys for the information.........

I haven't found or noticed the 90 degree stop hinges but knowing they are out there I will find them

John I believe I understand the directions on using standard hinges with the 45 degree cuts and will give that a try as well as Harry's barrel and stop hinges in the future

I was trying to finish the box this weekend and wanted to have the angled stop in the box's lid. I should have worked all of this out before starting the project but thought about it near its completion. With the hinges now being all that is left and time all but being up I will expierement and practice on another project so that I don't turn an almost finished box into bonfire fuel. 

Thanks again


----------

